
Frustration, Disappointment And Apathy: My Years At Microsoft - mat3
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/22/frustration-disappointment-and-apathy-my-years-at-microsoft/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
cafard
A bunch, actually: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3875729>

------
turingbook
No comment?

